# Beginners Dog Agility / Sussex



## violets934 (May 26, 2010)

Hi

I live in Lower Beeding and am desperately looking to go to dog agility classes with my 1 year old Poo-chi 'Archie', he would love it.
I have enquired a few places but everyone seems to be fully booked with waiting lists aswell.
Would really appreciate it if anyone can help :thumbup1:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Have you tried this one based near East Grinstead?

_*Shirley
*_*Flying Paws Dog Training*


----------

